# Best bit for trimming Luan board?



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey guys,
I'm working on my RV, The Cowboy Hilton, and am about to install Luan panels to the inside. I'd like to use my Freud trim router to cut out the electrical boxes and around the window and door openings. The sheets I have are labeled "Tiger PLY", conventional 1/4" (5.3mm) Asian 5 ply board, the outer veneer layers being very thin. I've cut this material in the past and edge tearout and chipping can be problematic. To this end, I am sealing all of the panels before installation, hoping it will help in that regard.

Anybody have any suggestions as to what type of bit would be the best?
TIA,
Lance


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Someone here is probably better equipped to answer, but if routing from the good side by hand, then a down-cut spiral bit should be best, no?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

westend said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm working on my RV, The Cowboy Hilton, and am about to install Luan panels to the inside. I'd like to use my Freud trim router to cut out the electrical boxes and around the window and door openings. The sheets I have are labeled "Tiger PLY", conventional 1/4" (5.3mm) Asian 5 ply board, the outer veneer layers being very thin. I've cut this material in the past and edge tearout and chipping can be problematic. To this end, I am sealing all of the panels before installation, hoping it will help in that regard.
> 
> Anybody have any suggestions as to what type of bit would be the best?
> ...


Hi Lance - Rotozip has a bit just for that, it's called a "guide point". Really designed for drywall but I've cut panelling with it once a starter guide hole is drilled. It won't plunge cut as the flutes stop about an 1/8" from the tip. The smooth tip is used to guide around the outlet box or whatever you are cutting the hole for. Also, it is a 1/8" shank bit so not sure if it will play with your trim router.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Adapter Bushings
#271 1/4" 1/8" $4.00 
MLCS Woodworking Adaptor Bushings and Ball Bearing Guides

OR

1/4" Repl Collet: Amazon.com: Home Improvement
Roto-Zip 1/8in. Replacement Collet: Amazon.com: Home Improvement

==


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

Big Steve said:


> Someone here is probably better equipped to answer, but if routing from the good side by hand, then a down-cut spiral bit should be best, no?


Just what I was thinking, a down spiral bit.


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

jschaben said:


> Hi Lance - Rotozip has a bit just for that, it's called a "guide point". Really designed for drywall but I've cut panelling with it once a starter guide hole is drilled. It won't plunge cut as the flutes stop about an 1/8" from the tip. The smooth tip is used to guide around the outlet box or whatever you are cutting the hole for. Also, it is a 1/8" shank bit so not sure if it will play with your trim router.


I have some of those but thought they may not be sharp enough or tough enough for wood. I'll have to look through the boxes here and see if I have a 1/8" collet. I think I have a fancy dremel-like tool around here that has a 1/8" collet.


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Adapter Bushings
> #271 1/4" 1/8" $4.00
> MLCS Woodworking Adaptor Bushings and Ball Bearing Guides
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bob, you're always the man with the plan. Thanks for the links!


----------

